# Welcome home JETS!



## Ernie (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to hear Winnipeg is back in the NHL!!! They bought the Thrashers out of Atlanta, and from what I understand are trying to acquire the naming rights to change the name to the Jets! Way to go!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Ernie. The name is ours if we want it. But its a pretty complicated thing- the name of the team. I be the 13000 tickets are sold out by 2 pm tomorrow. I will not be buying any dispite my efforts...

I was sad to be in Vancouver on Tuesday, and sad to leave at 5:30 on wednesday. Missed to huge parties.

Nice to see another hockey fan here.


----------



## Roth (Jun 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Glad to hear Winnipeg is back in the NHL!!! They bought the Thrashers out of Atlanta, and from what I understand are trying to acquire the naming rights to change the name to the Jets! Way to go!



Or they can use a brand new name... 'Village People' maybe?

OK, forget my idea:evil:


----------



## baodai (Jun 4, 2011)

Kyle said:


> I was sad to be in Vancouver on Tuesday, and sad to leave at 5:30 on wednesday. Missed to huge parties.



What parties? Boston will have a Duck boat party after game 6
BD


----------



## Kyle (Jun 4, 2011)

Not many people I know went to work Tuesday, and many hangovers Wednesday. Vancouver was buzzing with excitement. More energy than during the Olympics.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 4, 2011)

Roth said:


> Or they can use a brand new name... 'Village People' maybe?



There have been many equally insensitive and ignorant names being thrown around. I hope for Winnipeg jets. So do most people I know.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess Kyle will have an NHL to cheer for! I don't think they will call the new team Jets!

Paphman910


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2011)

Where are Rob and Kevin on this one???  Two pals I made judging the Winnipeg show. 

Funny people called in drunk! Love it. Good reason to party! 

It'd be a disgrace to call them anything but the Jets IMO. 

Village People... probably not the best idea, but could have catchy promo nights!  

I think it's a shame so few teams remain in the great white north! Sometimes, us gringos get a little greedy with such things. Dallas, Phoenix, Atlanta, Columbus,Carolina... weren't too well thought out. 

Tampa and Florida (Miami) do pretty well because Florida is populated with people that moved from cold places that have hockey teams.  Sheesh, I'm an example- born in Pittsburgh (go Pens! Will always be my team!). Moved to Florida, Lightning became my home team when they expanded the league. Moved to Charlotte, Hurricanes. Moved to DC ([email protected]#$ you Caps!). Moved to Chicago. Back to the Bolts.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2011)

The team didn't leave because of lack of fan support, that's for sure!
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/Priciest-NHL-tickets-already-sold-out-123156823.html


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Where are Rob and Kevin on this one???  Two pals I made judging the Winnipeg show.



I'm here, Ernie. I'm not a huge fan, though. Good that the team is back, since we have such a huge, strong fanbase, and it's Canada's Game!! I think, all around, the NHL would be more appealing to the general public is it wasn't so much about money, and they fixed the fighting problem with the players. Just my view. It would be nice if it was just about the love of the game. Ticket prices are a bit high too, but it's all about priorities, I guess. It might even be cheaper than orchids!

Btw, we'd love to have you back here! Maybe we could schedule it so you could catch a game!


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Sheesh, I'm an example- born in Pittsburgh (go Pens! Will always be my team!). Moved to Florida, Lightning became my home team when they expanded the league. Moved to Charlotte, Hurricanes. Moved to DC ([email protected]#$ you Caps!). Moved to Chicago. Back to the Bolts.



Fair weather friend, eh, Ernie? oke:

I haven't gotten into anything since moving here. Sticking with Boston, when they're all doing well.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2011)

Heather said:


> Fair weather friend, eh, Ernie? oke:



Bite your tongue!  The Penguins always have, always will be my team. I've stuck with them since birth, for better or worse. Many of those years were worse- as in the first 17 years I watched!  I was in Fl when the Lightning franchise was born and have strong emotional ties to them too, so they're second. Have been to more Lightning games than any other team. Tix were cheap then, and it was as good an excuse as any to blow off class and travel across the state. $20 got you seats less than six rows up behind a goal; $40 for behind a bench or between the blue lines down low; nosebleed seats were $6 (or buy nosebleeds and move down!)! Never really got to be a Hawks fan, but it was cool when they won the Cup. The Capitals are the Pens rivals, so they can never be a fave.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2011)

Kevin said:


> since we have such a huge, strong fanbase, and it's Canada's Game!! I think, all around, the NHL would be more appealing to the general public is it wasn't so much about money, and they fixed the fighting problem with the players.



I believe hockey is the most "for love of the game" than any other pro sport! Other than the superstars, most players make low six figures sometimes upper five. That's a lot to me and you, but compare to NBA, NFL, MLB. As with most sports now, the 'franchise players' are few and far between though. 



Kevin said:


> It would be nice if it was just about the love of the game. Ticket prices are a bit high too, but it's all about priorities, I guess. It might even be cheaper than orchids!



All market-dependent. Teams have to sell tickets to stay in business. Can't get around that. 



Kevin said:


> Btw, we'd love to have you back here! Maybe we could schedule it so you could catch a game!



See what you can do for a monthly meeting.  Tried to set up something with Mario for Toronto, but too $$$ for a single club trip. Winnipeg draws its judges from Chicago and Toronto traditionally. Unless they can't get enough, I doubt I'll be back up for a show anytime soon.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2011)

I always thought the players all made six figures and up. Good to know they don't, but how then is there a minimum salary cap of $46 million for the team? (that's what I hear, anyway). If a team is paying their players that much, where do they get the money from? The fans have to pay to support the team. If the players play for the love of the game, then great, but who regulates the wages? It's just plain stupid for the wages to be that high.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 8, 2011)

Monday's and tonight's games were very fun to watch! The B's found Loungo's weak spot (anywhere above his leg glove side). Tim Thomas gets another hit credit and a take down. Good stuff. The fingers-to-the-face business (harkening to the biting incident in game 1) is hilarious.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Monday's and tonight's games were very fun to watch!



Booo!! The first two games were fun to watch!


----------



## baodai (Jun 9, 2011)

Did I say, Boston will have Duck boat party after game 6? Heather, I know you still have some Baston on you
BD


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup! Have to say I haven't been watching this one. My neighbor at work says he's rooting against the Bruins because Boston wins too much - Bah, never! Definitely rooting for us, long distance!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow. What a crazy series. I'm glad Boston won. Mark Recchi and Tim Thomas deserve it too. I think NBC missed bleeping out Recchi dropping the F bomb when he first got the Cup??? Our DVR replay was inclusive.  Funny. 

I was sort of disappointed at Vancouver's lackluster play, almost like they rolled over. Seems like they ran out of steam, the D especially. I was hoping for a harder-fought game 7, not a 4-0 shutout. I enjoyed the heck out of the games in Boston, especially- fun, tough hockey. The games in Boston (rough, tumble routings) were distinctly different than those in Vancouver (tighter, faster, 1 pt spread). Now a couple more months for Sid and Gino to recover and it's right back at it...


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, I ended up watching the last two. Also heard the mis-bleep, Ernie. 
Agree about Vancouver's play, definitely seemed like the kind of just gave up towards the end there. Ah well…another win for Boston!


----------

